
The Remembrance of Amalek - lermontov
http://therevealer.org/archives/20744
======
danielvf
This is about an interesting topic. Unfortunately it is written in the style
in which you score points by making tenuous allusions, adding quotations from
the right people, and inserting questions that have only the echo of meaning.

I quote at random:

"This King Phillip’s War, which made us, is now close to three and a half
centuries into the past. Yet what remains, and has not ended? The exorcist
cannot caste out demons until he knows their names, so now, in our continuing
American season of violence, it is required of us to identify these creatures
so that we may balm the traumas they have inflicted. As Slotkin wrote, “A
people unaware of its myths is likely to continue living by them.”..."

------
linksnapzz
Gaseous literatwaddle.

Serious historians can tell you all about King Phillip's War. There's no need
to try and parse Cotton Mather for insights about the modern US; that makes as
much sense as reading Seneca to find out who Matteo Renzi will appoint to
which position next.

It might be helpful to the reader had Simon noted that Philip had a brother,
Wamsutta...who was given the name Alexander by the English. For all that hot
air, Simon doesn't mention what parallel one might draw from the death of King
Phillip, who was shot by another Wampanoag in the pay of Ben Church.

